# Ummm...presents???



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Lol, so blessed to be thought of, as they say, it's the thought that counts!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

She sounds adorable! How thoughtful to be showered with gifts! My cat gave me a dead mouse on the doorstep on Christmas Day


----------

